# Principles of Striking



## marques (Sep 1, 2018)

_Lawrence Kenshin 5 main principles are:_

_1. Hit and don’t get hit. 
2. Have a logical reason behind everything you do.
3. Read patterns and exploit patterns.
4. If it works use it ruthlessly.
5. If it doesn’t work, find out why and troubleshoot. There are both athletic, technical and tactical reasons. Explore all 3. 

—_
It seems quite basic when reading, especially the first one. But putting it into practice is not for everyone... Sadly, many schools do not go much beyond doing ‘techniques’. Myself learned these principles from practice (sparring) only.

What else would you put as number 6, 7... ?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 1, 2018)

Notice patterns your opponent is exploiting


----------



## LastGasp (Sep 1, 2018)

Tbh, if I can manage no.1, you can have the rest, lol


----------



## Martial D (Sep 1, 2018)

marques said:


> _Lawrence Kenshin 5 main principles are:_
> 
> _1. Hit and don’t get hit.
> 2. Have a logical reason behind everything you do.
> ...


6: if it's not working, let it go
7: Be first.


----------



## REDMAGE (Sep 1, 2018)

Don't be predictable.

Create false patterns.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 1, 2018)

LastGasp said:


> Tbh, if I can manage no.1, you can have the rest, lol


Rule # 1 - hit and don’t get hit
Rule # 2 - first learn rule # 1


----------



## marques (Sep 1, 2018)

LastGasp said:


> Tbh, if I can manage no.1, you can have the rest, lol


Who can disagree? But the others explain a bit more how to achieve #1. Wording is not always easy. It seems these 5 principles overlap a bit, but I like them, anyway.


----------



## marques (Sep 1, 2018)

Martial D said:


> 6: if it's not working, let it go
> 7: Be first.


I would not  put ‘be first’ as _my_ principle, but it is a suggestion and you are not alone.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 1, 2018)

marques said:


> What else would you put as number 6, 7... ?


6. Fight in your opponent's territory and not fight in your own territory.
7. Squeeze your opponent's space. Don't give your opponent's a chance to generate his punching speed and punching power.
8. Disable your opponent's punching ability ASAP.

In stead of using your arms to guard your own head, to extend your arm and put your fist just 3 inches away from your opponent's face is always the best strategy.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 1, 2018)

Hands up
Chin down
Move your head, don’t leave your head on center
Circle
Always fake or faint
Never take without giving
Be first
Be last
Leave nothing unanswered
Return with 3 to 5 attacks
Punch when kicked
Kick when punched
Clinch or get out if rocked
Hands Set Up Kicks, Kicks Set Up Hands
Punch or kick out of a Clinch or Break
Cut your opponent off.
Dictate Center of where the fight happens; on the inside or on the outside and move
Always change up attacks
When you score blitz hit it again, again, again
Stay busy. Perpetual motion.


----------



## marques (Sep 2, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Be first
> Be last
> 
> Stay busy. Perpetual motion.


I have already said I don’t want to be always first. But ‘be last’... I never put things in these terms, but I like this one (especially for self defence).

Fully agree with ‘Stay busy’. Yet, I like to ignore this one at times; and it is my issue with principles. 

Nice list Danny.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 2, 2018)

marques said:


> I have already said I don’t want to be always first. But ‘be last’... I never put things in these terms, but I like this one (especially for self defence).
> 
> Fully agree with ‘Stay busy’. Yet, I like to ignore this one at times; and it is my issue with principles.
> 
> Nice list Danny.


Depends on what you consider being 'first' is.
I'm not fond of being struck first and that being the possible last of the encounter. For me being first isn't being the first to strike but the first to contact. 

Some rules are flexible and can be broken as a tactic when one truly understands them and can manipulate them.


----------



## jobo (Sep 2, 2018)

marques said:


> _Lawrence Kenshin 5 main principles are:_
> 
> _1. Hit and don’t get hit.
> 2. Have a logical reason behind everything you do.
> ...


6 float like a butterfly
7 sting like a bee


----------



## Buka (Sep 2, 2018)

8. The hands can't hit what the eyes can't see.
9. Rumble, young man, rumble. Ahhhhh!


----------



## DaveB (Sep 3, 2018)

marques said:


> _Lawrence Kenshin 5 main principles are:_
> 
> _1. Hit and don’t get hit.
> 2. Have a logical reason behind everything you do.
> ...



A huge yes to Number 5.

I have a big issue with people jumping on the "effectiveness" band wagon and trashing methods they don't understand without ever having gone through any.kind of analytical assessment.

I'd dispute no.4 because repeated use of an exploit is itself a pattern. 

As a number 6?
Position before power.


----------



## pdg (Sep 5, 2018)

DaveB said:


> I'd dispute no.4 because repeated use of an exploit is itself a pattern.



Ruthlessly doesn't necessarily mean repeatedly...


----------



## wab25 (Sep 5, 2018)

My 6 would be to understand your target. Its not just a point you hit, its a point you hit and the direction you hit it in.

My 7 would be learn timing. A technique is both the right one and the wrong one to use... the determining factor is when you use it.



marques said:


> I have already said I don’t want to be always first.


Could you elaborate here? Why don't you always want to be first? And as Danny mentioned, what are you defining "being first" as? I am honestly trying to understand where you are coming from and what exactly you are meaning.


----------



## marques (Sep 5, 2018)

wab25 said:


> My 6 would be to understand your target. Its not just a point you hit, its a point you hit and the direction you hit it in.
> 
> My 7 would be learn timing. A technique is both the right one and the wrong one to use... the determining factor is when you use it.
> 
> Could you elaborate here? Why don't you always want to be first? And as Danny mentioned, what are you defining "being first" as? I am honestly trying to understand where you are coming from and what exactly you are meaning.


Good points. On you point 6 I had *how* to hit, more like pushing or more like a piston... It may easily be the difference between (T)KO or not.

Good question. I don’t always want to be the first *attacking*; but I want always be first hitting with power. Maybe I misunderstood other people as well.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 5, 2018)

When my son and I work on sparing the principles we focus on are:

1) footwork and movement- controlling other principles such as spacing, angles and tempo with movement

2) Spacing and angles - correct spacing for defense and correct spacing for attacking and finding the angles that are advantageous

3) knowing where the openings will be as opposed to waiting to see the openings

4) tempo - good aggressive tempo

5) mixing attacks and combos up

6) commiting to the attack and the techniques and then exiting


----------



## DaveB (Sep 5, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> When my son and I work on sparing the principles we focus on are:
> 
> 1) footwork and movement- controlling other principles such as spacing, angles and tempo with movement
> 
> ...


I like no.3 very much!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 5, 2018)

6. To break 1 finger is better than to hurt 5 fingers (1 elbow strike is better than 10 punches.).

Old saying said that if you don't hit on your opponent's head, you may have to fight him from sun raise until sun set. Aiming toward your opponent's best target is important. How can you finish a fight with just 1 punch and not with 20 punches?

How to hide your elbow strike in your punches? If you hook punch and your opponent dodges under it, a return elbow strike to the side of your opponent's head can be a very effective finish move.


----------



## axelb (Sep 5, 2018)

I think principles in striking in combat (competition or self defence) may differ to how you train. 

In training I would add:
Don't neglect testing new techniques/combinations when what you know already works. 

Some new techniques may become your staple if you find their execution rate successful.


----------



## skribs (Sep 25, 2018)

6.  The most important thing about a punch is what you do with your feet.
7.  The most important thing about a kick is what you do with your OTHER foot.
8.  The second most important thing about a kick is what you do with your hands.
9.  Breathe. 
10.  Relax everything that can be relaxed.  Any extra tension you carry is going to hold your punches back.


----------

